
Silicon Valley Investor Jason Calacanis Loses It over TopTal Shenanigans - PatrolX
https://www.exaronews.com/silicon-valley-investor-jason-calacanis-loses-it-over-toptal-shenanigans
======
PatrolX
Would love to hear Co-Founders Taso and Breanden's perspective on this.

~~~
jerseymike211
Well Breanden is currently suing Taso because he never got any equity either
and Taso is counter suing Breanden for fraud. Probably will be awhile before
everything gets sorted out.

~~~
PatrolX
I saw the filings but Breanden's silence is deafening. It would be good if
Jason could get him on his show to find out what the equity deal was when they
formed the company.

~~~
verdverm
His lawyers probably told him to stay quiet.

That company is screwed. I won't be using it anymore.

Boycott bad leaders.

